# New to publishing



## Strynge (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone.
I'm working on a short story compilation that I really want to publish, but I have absolutely no idea how to go about it.
I've tryed to find publishers, but since I'm from Namibia it's kind of hard to find a local publisher for my english short stories and I'm not really interested in online- or self publishing.
I will greatly appriciate some good advice.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 23, 2011)

You're 89% f*****, unless you can get some of those stories published in magazines or journals. So my advice would be to try to get some of those individual stories published.


----------



## Strynge (Jan 24, 2011)

That's pretty straight forward, thanks. I'm going to look into that, though I'd raise that 89% to a 99% because I'm not aware of any propper magazines or journals around here. Maybe I'll just stuff them all into a bottle, toss them into the ocean and see if they show up in a bookstore somewhere.


----------



## garza (Jan 24, 2011)

Your best bet is Naspers. PO Box 2271, Cape Town, 8000. Telephone: (27) 21 406 2121 Their web site is at Naspers. They are a solid company and diversified company. If they are not interested in your material they will probably be able to suggest who might be.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 25, 2011)

Strynge said:


> That's pretty straight forward, thanks. I'm going to look into that, though I'd raise that 89% to a 99% because I'm not aware of any propper magazines or journals around here. Maybe I'll just stuff them all into a bottle, toss them into the ocean and see if they show up in a bookstore somewhere.


 
not sure why you're limiting yourself to your neck of the woods. a lot of good publications accept submissions via email. see duotrope.com for details.


----------



## garza (Jan 25, 2011)

He dosen't need to limit himself, but when he has a major international publishing house nearby with a branch, Pollination Publishers, in his own country that seems to be a logical place to start.


----------



## Strynge (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks, I'll check out both your suggestions, I've never heard of Naspers or Duotrope. It would be nice if I could do it in my own country, though if Namibia is your country, it never seems to be a logical place to start.


----------



## garza (Jan 25, 2011)

Strynge - I don't know if you caught it, but there is a link to Naspers' Internet site in my first post. Here it is again: Naspers

I have a few other references for publishers I've dealt with in the past if you can't find anything. You can also find some literary agents in Cape Town. I don't know about any in Namibia itself.


----------

